# Big bear exhaust



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Im tryin to figure out what kind of exhaust I want to run on my big bear 400 for a low price


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking for name brand or just anything cheap?


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

My cousin has Hmf on his and really likes it he did pipe jet kit n k&n at same time and had a pretty significant power increase


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm lookin for anything for a good price I used all my money on the rest of my build


----------

